# Speckled trout question



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been reading a lot of people say fish the rivers. What kind do techniques do you use to fish them? How far up the rivers do you need to go?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Butler;

Ok...here is winter trout fishing 101, crash course.

When the water starts cooling MOST of the trout will follow the bait, shrimp, etc. to the gulf to winter.

BUT...many will also seek deeper more suitable water up river.
How far up river...trout can and have been caught several miles up river, but there's no need to go that far.

Blackwater, just N. of the I-10 bridge to the Hwy 90 bridge crossing the river at Milton;
Yellow River, go a mile or so up river;
Escambia…someone else can chime in…I don’t fish Escambia.

Techniques...SLOW. Use jigs w/ your favorite soft plastic; shallow running (3-5 ft. ) jerk baits, LARGE beetle spins in white, chart.; bass crank-baits that will run shallow.

The key is slow.

The reason trout are on the bottom of the rivers is that salt water is heavier than fresh and they will sink down to the bottom to breath more salt water than fresh.

Look for sharp depth changes, cuts, draws, banks that fall off quickly. Fish them as I said SLOW.

I catch large trout by trolling in the winter, shallow running jerk baits mentioned earlier. Trolling is a killer method of locating trout, then I stop and cast to them.

Class dis-missed.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks! I will give that a try. Still waiting on my trolling motor to come in. I'm sure that will come in handy.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Many of the big trout also migrate into Bayou Texar.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> Many of the big trout also migrate into Bayou Texar.


Thank you!


Would dock fishing be effective in there or looking at more of a deeper water jigging?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Slow and on the bottom but I have found early in the morning fishing the banks with suspending jerk shad usually produces for me trout and the occasional striper


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Many of the big trout also migrate into Bayou Texar.


actually….i think theres real good winter trout fishing in villa sabine…


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Troll a jig head with your favorite soft plastic tail...

The key is SLOW!!!... think SLOW as in rowing a kayak purposefully slow.

In and out of gear so as just to keep steerage way works for me.

But if you find a nice ledge in a bayou you can use a "tourist rig" (a popping cork with a 1/8 ounce jig head or "bare hook" with again your favorite soft plastic on it.) Work it LOUD, but SLOW.

Jim


----------

